# Ssas



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

I would be interested to learn if any members have ever used their Ship Security Alert Systems (SSAS) either in anger, mistakenly or as an active test.

For info, we recently activated ours on a Friday night by mistake and it was a full 48 hours before somebody from the office phoned to check that we were not under attack by terrorists and suchlike.

Best wishes to all,
Cap'n Pete


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Pete,
Haven't activated it by mistake, but have tested it a few times.
How is your system set up? Ours works via the Sat-C and upon activation a coded message is sent and we have to respond with the correct coded answer within a set timeframe otherwise it's treated as real
As I recall our alert is sent via somewhere in Holland to Falmouth MRCC and Company HQ.
It normally works first time, although there has been a few instances where the button has required another 'push' but normally no more than twice.
Good thing that like the Office staff, terrorists and pirates don't work weekends, eh?!


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for your input Jim. 

Ours also works via our Sat-C, but the problem appears to be how the system is set up by the owner. I understand the "contract" allows a number of different persons/offices/rcc to be notified once the the button is pressed. However, the requirement is to install the SSAS but little thought appears to have been given to who should or should not respond to the call.

I heard of one incident recently where a Norwegian ship with a Filipino master activated their SSAS by mistake. The Olso office had a procedure whereby they would ask a coded question by telephone to the ship to astertain if the ship was under attack or it was inadvertent. The Filipino master, who's English was not too good, misunderstood the telephoned message and gave the wrong answer. This caused the Olso office to request the assistance of the Sri Lanka security forces, whose waters the ship was transitiing. 

I never heard what happened next.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Don't know if it is the same thing, but teens of years ago, I was aboard ship in drydock in UK when I got a very shirty satellite message accusing me of sending a false satellite distress two weeks previous. I replied asking why it had taken them two weeks to investigate, adding that I was at home on leave at the time! Got another shirty reply saying more or less "your excuses won't wash," to which I replied I don't care whether they do or don't wash - I was not here - push off! Never heard anything more! That was in the early 80s.
Bob


----------

